# Sargent v Bolivar



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am going to break out the line rods this weekend. At first I was considering going to my spots on Bolivar, but was leary of the crowds. I think I should check out Sargent.

Any reports of reds running already? Where would I enter the beach at? Any other pointers for down there are appreciated.


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Click on Sharkchum's profile and spend an hour reading all of his posts. That will be all you need.


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Notenoughtime said:


> Click on Sharkchum's profile and spend an hour reading all of his posts. That will be all you need.


Sharkchum could catch a red in a horse trough. Dude is a fish slayer!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, the reds are biting in Sargent. Catch some fresh mullet to cut up and toss it in the second gut during the moving tide. Look for areas with a lot of clay on the beach.


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

10/4, I am not the best with the cast net, but getting there. Is there a particular engrave in the beach from the highway that would be best?

Also are there any links to surf cams down at Sargent?


----------



## mblanco2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Getting into the beach, at Sargent are there only two roads 457 and 2031?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

457 is the only road that will take you to Sargent. When you cross the swing bridge, you can go right or left.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilerman22 (Oct 10, 2017)

Do you need a 4WD to drive on the beach at Sargent?


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

If you turn right and want to go past the boat ramps 4wd is better and in my opinion not necessarily required. You can probably make it with 4x2 if you know how to drive on sand. Just have a towing rope with you JIC... Good luck and post pics of the boot.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

